# looking for advice / info



## nubie (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi all,

New to CT and curious about beach access.
I grew up on Long Island and we were able to get permits to take 4x4 on beach when surfcasting. Is there any similar access allowed in SW CT? Im in Norwalk area. Any info would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

In Norwalk and in Fairfield county there is no 4x4 the beaches are not that big also to get into Norwalks Calf Pasture beach if you are not a resident you have to pay a fee which I'm not sure how much and if you are a resident you need to get a beach pass for the parks and receraion dept. If you need more info go to Fishermans' World across from Vet's park and they can give you all of the info you need.


----------

